# Merging the last two games you played.



## Marc Franks (Apr 14, 2016)

The last two awesome games you've been playing for sometime have fused together! did it turn out well, whats the outcome? 

Mine is plants vs zombies garden warfare 2 and Diablo 3 reaper of souls, i think these two games would be very interesting fusing, diablo is very gory and pvz is more cartoony and PG. In the end i dont think these 2 would work out.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 14, 2016)

Uuuh, Animal Crossing: New Leaf + Life is Strange... 

Strolling through a beautiful landscape with lots of flowers and fruit and cute animals. Oh look, there's a giant tornado!! Death. Wow.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 14, 2016)

Dark Souls 3 and Oldschool RuneScape.

I'd be grinding the boss and constantly prayer-switching and my estus would be prayer pots and I'd get rekt trying to get my cinder/fire cape for the cool aesthetics from TzTok-Lothric.


----------



## Marc Franks (Apr 15, 2016)

Mr. Cat said:


> Uuuh, Animal Crossing: New Leaf + Life is Strange...
> 
> Strolling through a beautiful landscape with lots of flowers and fruit and cute animals. Oh look, there's a giant tornado!! Death. Wow.



Hahaha XD


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 15, 2016)

saving manhattan from looters, fanatical purists, escaped convicts and a rogue mercenary force. then getting home in time to tend to my animals and crops.

(the division and stardew valley)


----------



## Bowie (Apr 15, 2016)

Super Smash Bros. and Candy Crush.

Well, it would certainly be interesting.


----------



## Shadow Star (Apr 15, 2016)

Project Diva F 2nd and Undertale....

....Kagerou Daze instead of Megalovania or do we battle using rhythm game mechanics?


----------



## Cory (Apr 15, 2016)

Binding of Isaac afterbirth and enter the Gungeon. This game would be sick as hell. The morbid humor of Isaac with the references and great gameplay of Gungeon would be awesome


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2016)

Clicker Heroes + Pok?mon Y

So literally a clicker game with pokemon? ahhaha


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 15, 2016)

Splatoon + Animal Crossing

...what even


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 15, 2016)

Pokemon: Alpha Sapphire and Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## Trip (Apr 15, 2016)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf and The Binding of Issac: Rebirth
what in the....


----------



## kelpy (Apr 15, 2016)

Splatoon and the sims 3
...
Sort of like The Ship, you control a sim and you must manage their family and their needs while splatting out other sims. Whichever family survives longest wins.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 15, 2016)

the sims 2 and love live. Alright i could live w that????


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2016)

stardew valley x pokemon y... welll farming with pokemon wynaut


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 17, 2016)

Agar.io and Lego Jurassic World I really don't know how these would combine at all.


----------



## himeki (Apr 17, 2016)

UnderMirai




wait no that sounds like a crappy AU from tumblr


----------



## Joy (Apr 17, 2016)

The Sims 2+ The Sim 4= The Sims 6


----------



## Aquari (Apr 17, 2016)

animal crossing arcade!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Apr 19, 2016)

neko atsume and some random game on my phone where you destroy blocks with a laser thing... i'd never be able to play that game. wHY WOULD ANYONE DO SUCH A THING TO THOSE SMOL INNOCENT KITTIES


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 19, 2016)

Animal crossing new leaf + Pokemon X? My dream has come true, my villagers really are Pokemon!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

clicker heroes and stardew valley.. clicking with animals and fruits n sht... or having clicker heroes characters in stardew valley.. nah


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 20, 2016)

A long time ago... in a Pokeuniverse far far away...

Star Wars Battlefront 3 + Pokemon Y


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 20, 2016)

Let's see...

Agar.io and Minecraft? Hmmmm
The two before that were Super Smash Bros and Fire Emblem. That's already been done pretty much.


----------



## Seroja (Apr 21, 2016)

Animal Crossing New Leaf and Rune Factory 4... Soooo... I can date my villagers or? Jk! No really.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

umm stardew valley and that mii plaza zombie game... LOL nope


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 21, 2016)

Stardew Valley and Minecraft..
Yeah, that sounds good, Stardew Valley but as blocks c;


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 22, 2016)

Uncharted and Pokemon. Yeah nice


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 22, 2016)

Animal Crossing New Leaf and The Legend of Zelda:Tri Force Heroes. Well, that sounds interesting.


----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 24, 2016)

Undertale + Splatoon
A squid kid falls in a hole.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2016)

Stardew Valley and Phoenix Wright: Dual Destinies

uhhhhh nope.


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 24, 2016)

Borderlands 2 and Hyrule Warriors Legends. So a Zelda hack and slash with so many weapons that 95% of them are utterly useless.

Also the story contains such levels of forced muh feminism that it feels like the writer would've been shot by an execution squad if he hadn't included it.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Apr 24, 2016)

ACNL and Toontown Rewritten

Hello cute little toon! oh crap they went sad.... time for medicine XD

"A happy toon isnt a healthy toon" ~Tutorial Tom

Medicine in Toontown would be awesome for when they go sad.... because they move INCREDIBLY slow when they go sad... going sad is the same thing as when you die

BRB MESSING THE STAFF ABOUT IT


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 25, 2016)

Fire emblem fates and splatoon, 

Norhian Squid!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2016)

streetpass zombies and clicker heroes..

ohh umm nope..


----------



## windloft (Apr 25, 2016)

animal crossing and ratchet & clank ( ps4 )

after all of these years i can finally have ratchet in my town

_>B))))))))_


----------



## oevertjes (Apr 26, 2016)

New Leaf and Pok?mon shuffle...

GOTTA CATCH ALL THE VILLAGERS!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Apr 26, 2016)

Persona 3 Portable and Plague Inc...

The shadows are taking over the whole world oh dear.


----------



## Sakurabloomdragon (Apr 26, 2016)

I had played left 4 dead 1 and 2 and in the meantime pokemon omega and animal crossing new leaf


----------



## Limon (Apr 26, 2016)

Splatoon and Animal Crossing...nice.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 26, 2016)

Animal Crossing and Super Smash

So literally just Smash with all the villagers lol!
or running around watering flowers, planting trees, and KICKING ALL MY NEIGHBORS BUTTS


----------



## KingKazuma (May 2, 2016)

Fire Emblem: Awakening & Attack on Titan: Humanity in Chains ...


----------



## Mash (May 2, 2016)

AC:NL + AC: HHD?

Lol.  It's already merged.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2016)

streetpass zombies and clicker heroes


alright lol XD


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe (May 2, 2016)

The Last of Us and animal crossing..... 
clicker animals, bloater animals.....
that would be a strange game haha


----------



## Panda Hero (May 3, 2016)

animal crossing and hatsune miku project mirai dx
so a singing game with animals haha


----------



## Wholockian (May 3, 2016)

Nothing will get between Nathan Drake and his adventure... Except maybe a bunch of Templars


----------



## Aali (May 3, 2016)

Minecraft and Fallout Shelter

what


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 3, 2016)

The last two games I played were Fire Emblem Fates (replaying Birthright route on a harder difficulty, but honestly I HATE the Birthright path so much; I'm a Conquest/Revelations kind of gal, def Nohrian scum here) and, uh, Animal Crossing New Leaf. Kick all the animals out of my town and let me manage all of my army units instead! It would be like what MyCastle COULD have been. But I would want a little more depth to it for sure.


----------



## visibleghost (May 5, 2016)

happy hone designer and animal crossingh new leaf
i mean that's not rly weird at all, sounds like a pretty nice game honestly


----------



## Jade_Amell (May 5, 2016)

The Witcher 3 and Dark Souls 3....

It'd be an epic adventure that's for sure.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 6, 2016)

Spore and Flight Rising... ooh, that'd be pretty cool haha


----------



## OviRy8 (May 6, 2016)

SSB4 and Splatoon?


INKLINGS CONFIRMED C'MON SAKURAI DAMMIT


----------



## Shinrai (May 8, 2016)

Err. Fire Emblem and Bravely Default

Fire Emblem: Default!
Killing spree + Grinding galore! *-*


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 8, 2016)

Persona 4 Golden + Grand Theft Auto = Persona 5??????


----------



## Solus (May 9, 2016)

Kerbal Space Program and Rocket League = Rocket League in SPACEEEEEEEEE with more rockets and explosions.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 14, 2016)

Animal Crossing and Pirate101.....

That would be awesome lol the companions as your villagers!


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

Pok?mon Y and Stardew Valley...

oh well interesting mashup lol


----------



## Sgt.Groove (May 15, 2016)

Dead Space 2 and Animal Crossing...
Yeah... just imagine for a bit...


----------



## Bosca (May 16, 2016)

Uncharted 4 and Hotline Miami 2. That would be one stylish game tbh.


----------



## momiji345 (May 16, 2016)

Animal crossing + five nights of freddy...I you won't be sleeping to tonight..tom nook will get you ~


----------



## Joy (May 16, 2016)

Persona 3 and Persona Q= Persona Qut3 :3


----------



## Miggi (May 19, 2016)

Last of us and Life is strange.. too many emotions incoming D:


----------



## focus (May 19, 2016)

scribblenauts and animal crossing. ok but that'd be so fun


----------



## KingKazuma (May 19, 2016)

Attack on Titan: Humanity in Chains & Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## visibleghost (May 19, 2016)

stardew valley and slither.io lol what


----------



## Cascade (May 19, 2016)

Animal crossing New leaf and Super Mario 3D World


----------



## Sgt.Groove (May 20, 2016)

Rust and warframe
This is a really good combo


----------



## wings (May 20, 2016)

youtubers life and earthbound. 

that would be an interesting thing to see. like more memorable characters with rpg aspects rather than simulator.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 20, 2016)

Dark Souls 3 and Binding of Isaac


So like roguelike bloodborne


----------



## Celes (May 20, 2016)

Undertale and Ghost Trick

How would that work


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 21, 2016)

Umm... Kirby's Adventure and Pokemon: Omega Ruby.

King Dedede: "Go, Spear Waddle Dee!"
Kirby: "I choose you, Knuckle Joe!"


----------



## focus (May 21, 2016)

sims 3 and animal crossing. so basically sims 3: pets


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

Pok?mon Omega Ruby and Clicker Heroes. So Clicker Pok?mon? xD


----------



## seliph (May 25, 2016)

Does Neko Atsume count as a game 'cause if so it's Neko Atsume + Overwatch

Collect all heroes by placing food and items around your house
Billy the Kiten is now McCree


----------



## Cress (May 25, 2016)

Hyrule Warriors (THE BETTER WII U VERSION) and Bravely Second.

tbh a Warriors game of any other series I like would be cool, and the Bravely series would be interesting with its 36 classes (iirc) between the 2 games.
But I'd like to see how Bishop would work since he can't attack in any way other than Sacrifice and death is what you want to avoid. :/


----------



## LethalLulu (May 29, 2016)

Donkey Kong 64 and Overwatch....hmmm, a class-based shooter with the dk chars.  I'd play it.
Lankey kong main right here B)


----------



## Irelia (May 29, 2016)

Pokemon Y, and Undertale..

If Mettaton was a pokemon...  _what_


----------



## piske (May 29, 2016)

civ V and don't starve...rts survival...? XD


----------



## Acruoxil (May 30, 2016)

Bloodborne and Sword Art Online: Hollow Fragment. 

Yeaahh nah


----------



## NearMiss (Jun 3, 2016)

Destiny and League of Legends. Well, let's see. 
Both made by solid companies, both are based around grinding and pseudo-RNG, two of my favorite games of all time.
Yeah, I think it may just work.


----------



## Cress (Jun 4, 2016)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Hyrule Warriors (THE BETTER WII U VERSION) and Bravely Second.
> 
> tbh a Warriors game of any other series I like would be cool, and the Bravely series would be interesting with its 36 classes (iirc) between the 2 games.
> But I'd like to see how Bishop would work since he can't attack in any way other than Sacrifice and death is what you want to avoid. :/


Oh great, now I started thinking about this more and now I want it. -_-


Spoiler: MY DREAM THAT WILL NEVER COME TRUEEEE



So you would basically only have 6 playable characters in the entire game (Tiz, Agnes, Ringabel, Edea, Yew, and Magnolia), but instead of unlocking weapons, you would have to complete special missions to unlock new jobs that could be used by all 6 characters. Missions would be like Legends (and every other Warriors game ever) where you can play as multiple characters. Not sure if 3 or 4 per level would be better though. Either way, to make every character worth using, they would each have their own small differences to make each of them have a different use.

Tiz: The most balanced, so he gets a small boost to the other 5 characters' bonuses. Also has the most health. (Most HP and balanced stats in game)
Agnes: The strongest magic attacks. (Highest Intelligence in game. Which is ironic now that I think about it with how often she gets lost.)
Ringabel: Fastest attacking and running speed. (Highest Agility in game.)
Edea: The strongest physical attacks. (Highest Strength in game.)
Yew: Attacks are larger and easier to hit with. (Highest Dexterity in game.)
Magnolia: I can't think of anything else for her... so let's go with she's the only one that can speak French. INSTANTLY THE BEST CHARACTER. (jk maybe her Special and Bravely Second meters could fill up quicker?)
Now with each job, the main job will determine the outfit you wear and your strong attacks while your job command/secondary job will determine your weak attacks. So the Summoner class for example would be like the Summoning Gate, where you summon monsters to do slow, but large and powerful magic attacks. Healing and support classes would aid the character you're playing as and the other 2 or 3 playable characters (that you can switch to at anytime). You would be able to level up every character to 99, but I think being able to level each job would be neat as well. But instead of unlocking new moves and abilities with each job level up, you would get bonuses for that job like "weak attacks are faster when being used as a secondary job." And maybe at the last level you could unlock a super strong move. Maybe. Just maybe.
Back to the Special and Bravely Second meters, Special moves would function identically to the Bravely games and other Warriors games. You have your gauge split into 3 parts. If the gauge has 2 sections full, you could either do a standard special attack (or the level 1 version), or you could use both sections for a stronger special attack (or the level 2 version). And if you have the gauge completely full, you could use a level 3 attack, which would be the strongest attack (the special would probably be based on your main job). They would also play that character's theme and you would get the bonus for whatever special attack you used. You could give an option to switch between Default's and Second's themes for Tiz and Edea. The Bravely Second meter would be similar to Focus Spirit, except all enemies are frozen. So you would still get the boosted damage, attack range increase, bonuses for killing ____ amount of enemies, and the attack speed buff (they're frozen already, but why not? ).


Now I'll leave and cry because this will never happen.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

Stardew Valley and Mii Plaza

Soo farming with Miis? Lol


----------



## KingKazuma (Jun 4, 2016)

Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright & Attack on Titan: Humanity in Chains


----------



## Duzzel (Jun 4, 2016)

I got a pretty basic one, Animal Crossing and Pokemon.

It would be cute though, Pokemon villagers and perhaps a stadium where the villagers could battle it out for prizes. 
I suppose you would also play as a Pokemon since it would be kinda odd if you were the trainer...


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 7, 2016)

Overwatch and Flight Rising.

You create skinsanity by making 1,000's of skins via breeding

You play exclusively as dragons with different abilities based on race.


----------



## ajpinky (Jun 7, 2016)

Hyrule Warriors and Splatoon
Play as an inkling and go on a octoling massacre >: )  (or vice versa)
Or maybe LoZ characters going paintballing, lol


----------



## Katie1313 (Jun 7, 2016)

Kingdom Hearts and... Project Diva F? That just seems weird... Ugh! Now I can't get characters from KH dancing and singing to Vocaloid songs out of my head! THIS IS REALLY STRANGE...


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 8, 2016)

the sims 2 and stardew valley
uh i mean ??? i guess?? that's fine..?


----------



## wassop (Jun 9, 2016)

fire emblem fates and smash bros ? i guess that could be pretty cool


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Pok?mon Y and Civ V

so tb strategy with pokemon characters and nations fighting against each other..well


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 10, 2016)

Harvest Moon and Minecraft. 

So basically Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley. That game was awful, but if you merged these two games and did it WELL it would probably be fun.


----------



## Waveshine (Jun 10, 2016)

Wadanohara and the Great Blue Sea + FE:Sacred Stones

So basically a Turn-Based RPG with mostly a story...
seems cool.


----------



## Razpup (Jun 11, 2016)

Animal Crossing New Leaf + Kirby Planet Robobot
Animal Kirby New Robobot


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 11, 2016)

Spoiler: Merge the Last Three Games I Played



Pokemon, Yoshi's Island, and The Legendary Starfy put into a blender. When it comes out, it's a clean action/adventure platformer with hints of RPG thrown in there (EXP, Lvs, moves, items, random encounters, healing stations). Boss fights will end if one Trainer defeats the other, but battles go on even after all Pokemon on one side have bought the farm. The only downside to having all your Mons dead is that you'll get fewer points and less money. It takes place in the Kalos Region, and you play as Yoshi, who's trying to save it from the evil clutches of Team Flare. You're given two Zygarde Cores right away, and you have to find 100 Zygarde Cells scattered across the region. What makes this unique is that the Terrible Trio will also be making an appearance. And by an appearance, I mean they're the bad guys pretty much throughout the entire main game. Pufftop also becomes available, but it's mostly bonus sections. There are a few story-centric parts of it, like at one point, where Snips is knocked off the Flare Frigate while trying to use a Rainbow Droplet's power to give you a free ticket to Heaven, and you have to find another one to cure her broken legs. If you beat the game and even just one Cell is missing, the bad ending will play: Yoshi and his plucky Pokemon partners celebrate saving Kalos from Team Flare, but one lone male Grunt stands way in the corner, holding a Zygarde Cell hostage. The good ending will only play if you locate all 100 Cells, after you defeat the Pseudo-Final Boss, Lysandre. What happens after that is that Yoshi and co will celebrate like normal, but instead of that Flare Grunt holding a Cell hostage, the Grunt will call out the Trio mid-celebration for being so Janken-themed. Then, the three will quit Team Flare on the spot, reverting to the color scheme they had before they joined, and then, they'll rush off to Route kl6. This begins a new part of the game where you have to run after the Trio, them just disappearing off each new screen you enter the closer you get to there. Once you actually reach Palais Road, you'll hear a _*BOOOOM*_ noise, and the sky will turn brown. You investigate the sudden kaboom, and you find out that Parfum Palace is actually a mile in the sky now. You have to get up there somehow, by using the now non-hostile wild Pokemon (you know, the ones you've been killing with a bunch of your OWN Pokemon for EXP) for leverage. If you wanted to use your OWN Pokemon for leverage, remember that flying works like Tails's flight ability, in that it only lasts for about 20 seconds before you tire out and descend quicker and quicker. The Pidgeys fly a bit faster than the Fletchlings, so plan ahead a bit. Several hundred frustrating jumps later, you find that Parfum Palace has been converted into a huge, five-story palace, with the trials on the middle three floors. The Rock-Paper-Scissors motif continues throughout all of them. The first trial is centered on Papes and involves a tight network of tunnels you can't Intangibilize your way out of. The second trial is centered on Ronk and is about shifting platforms over which you can't fly. The third trial is centered on Snips and is made of tons of sharp weaponry that's immune to psychokinesis. In short, Dungeon Bypass is inverted because it's against the rules. Meaning you can't use your precious Pokemon. Unless you like using a Rapidash to zip across the castle. Once you FINALLY make it to floor number 5, you're ready to square off against the Terrible Trio themselves. They each have a Wormadam (one for each cloak), and each Wormadam is equipped with a move of her secondary type (Grass = Leaf Storm, Ground = Earthquake, Steel = Gyro Ball). When you defeat them (which WILL take a while, as they're some of the hardest bosses in the game), there's a special cutscene that will trigger: The Trio, realizing that even together, they're still unable to win, actually FUSE TOGETHER just to put themselves (or rather, herself) at an advantage. That's when 100% Zygarde will finally show up and you get to PLAY AS HIM. He can do crap like firing lazers, causing earthquakes, and to put the icing on the cake, HE CAN FLY. He's fighting against Perfect Janken, who's many times smaller, yet just as powerful. To put it into perspective, this is like the Tirek v.s Twilight fight in Twilight's Kingdom, only with the roles swapped. Then, once you defeat her, a very special cutscene plays where she explodes into shockwaves, the whole world around 100% Zygarde will blossom into a bunch of beautiful flowers, and the sky will now turn bright blue. If you manage to complete the game like this, a flower will appear on the title screen. Also, you'll get a boss rush mode, a sound test, and a minigame mode where there are 8 minigames based on the 8 main-story worlds in The Legendary Starfy.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 11, 2016)

Super Smash Bros. and Candy Crush.

I guess you'd get to play as different types of sweats instead of video game characters.


----------



## Jou (Jun 11, 2016)

Overwatch and Animal Crossing: New Leaf

... N-not sure how that would work honestly


----------



## Shax (Jun 14, 2016)

ACNL and TF2.

Um. Buns with guns? And hats...? I don't know.


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 15, 2016)

The World Ends With You and 9 Hours, 9 Persons, 9 Doors.

I guess the Reaper's Game wouldn't involve partners, but a group of 9. Only people who make it through Door #9 are returned to life, and everyone can get through, but they wouldn't know it ahead of time. They'd kill each other off out of paranoia or survival instincts, and then the ones that make it through are plagued by post traumatic stress disorder and survivor's guilt in the life they returned to through so much senseless betrayal and slaughter.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

FE Fates: Birthright and Clicker Heroes

So SRPG with the clicker heroes characters.. or a clicker game with FE characters.. hmm

- - - Post Merge - - -

FE Fates: Birthright and Clicker Heroes

So SRPG with the clicker heroes characters.. or a clicker game with FE characters.. hmm


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 19, 2016)

Fire Emblem Fates: Revelation and ACNL..

Strolling along, having a nice day when BAM DIMENSIONAL RIFTS AND DRAGONS AND MAGIC


----------



## Cress (Jun 19, 2016)

Twilight Princess and Rhythm Heaven Megamix.

Um no thanks


----------



## Holla (Jun 19, 2016)

Fire Emblem and Pokemon. I'm a Pokemon Trainer with dragon blood that can use magic and weapons and whatnot woah.


----------



## ShudderSails (Jun 20, 2016)

New Bound: Earth Leaf (earthbound and new leaf )


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 20, 2016)

Welcome to Pokemon Crossing! New Ruby and Sapphire!


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 20, 2016)

Overwatch and AC:NL

All heroes changed to villagers and NPC's? *YES PLEASE*


----------

